# Trek 8000ZX Bonded Aluminum MTB



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

I didn't know where else to turn so I am hoping someone here can elighten me on this bike. I just picked this up off of CL for $20.00 from the original owner. He believes it is a 1996 or 1997 and based on the components, that sounds right. However, I cannot find anything about the ZX model. It appears to be a bonded aluminum frame with decent components. I will try to get some pics up in the next couple of days, but for now, what I have is this.

BB reads:
WTU 1981461 M
B1 0406 8000 18

This doesn't follow the serial # information on Vintage Trek. I am taking a guess that the second line is saying 40th day of 1996. Model 8000, size 18"

Some components:
Rock shox Indy SL
Servo wave action brake levers
Xray gripshifters
Deore xt rr deraileur

Any insight?

Thanks


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

What color is it? The 1997 was bare brushed aluminum with yellow decals.

ZX was merely the marketing term for their upper end frame tube sets, meaning "Zero Excess".


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The frames were bonded Easton E9 Program tubing, essentially butted 7075-T6... they bonded them because you cannot weld 7075 to speak of really. The extra weight of epoxy was considered justified for the extreme strength to weight ratio of the 7075 alloy. Those frames tended to last a really long time, much better than say, Cannondale frames.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

bidaci said:


> BB reads:
> WTU 1981461 M
> B1 0406 8000 18


http://www.vintage-trek.com/SerialNumbers.htm

They have info up to 1997, I didn't look through the site thoroughly, but there might be something there for you, might now.

Penguin


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. It is brushed aluminum with the yellow stickers. Haven't gotten it on a scale yet but it does feel light. 

The geometry feels pretty good, not sure about the grip shifters yet though. The bike itself is is remarkably good shape (all original) other then the Judy needing rebuilding. 

Kinda strange looking at a bike that is held together with glue and rivets. But it feels solid


----------

